# Jack pics



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello all, 



New to the forum and new to surf fishing. I've got the bug real bad and appreciate all advice given. Anyways, I know these pictures are a little old (15 April +/- a day), but maybe you all will enjoy seeing them. Caught this nice Jack Crevalle in Destin, right behind our family condo, got lucky I suppose. Caught it on 25lb Suffix line with a pomp. rig I bought from Bass Pro. and a cheap rod/reel combo (also from Bass Pro). Bait was frozen shrimp. 1oz pyramid weight. The fight was awesome! 



Tight lines, 

Dave


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

I hear they're a blast to catch, Nice fish. My buddy caught one a couple of years ago I told him they where no good to eat but he tried.lol that one ended up in the garden.


----------



## jacko'fishes (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice fish. Love those fights. The water there sure is clear! Check out my jack pick a few posts down. Congradulations.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice pics. Man was the water ever clear that day. Love seeing them in shallow water like that. Great catch.


----------

